# Samsung T220 oder Samsung T220 HD



## SnaxX (5. November 2008)

Hi ich wollte einmal fragen was sich besser eignet ein t220 oder ein t220 hd. Mit diesem Moni werden hauptsächlich spiele gespielt und ab und zu auch mal filme geguckt. Auch wollte ich fragen ob es sinnvoll ist anstatt eines 22" Monis einen 24" Moni zu kaufen, z.B einen t240. Geld spielt bei diesem Thema nicht wirklich eine Rolle.

MFG SNaxX


----------



## SnaxX (6. November 2008)

keine ideen?


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (6. November 2008)

Also ich daddel gern, schaue jedoch auch nicht selten Filme, DvDs etcpp und habe mir den T220 bestellt. Hoffe er kommt morgen an. Der T220 *HD *ist imo für Leute gedacht, die ihren Monitor hauptsächlich als Fernseher benutzen wollen. Viel zu viel Schnickschnack für teures Geld. 24" ist zwar größer, hat jedoch entweder nen größeren Pixelabstand (nicht hauen wenn ich hier Unrecht habe) oder eine so große native Auflösung, dass sogar teure Grafikkarten schnaufen. Ergo entschied ich mich für den T220


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. November 2008)

Der Pixelabstand ist nicht größer, aber bei Punkt 2 hast du recht, bei 1920*1200 kommt selbst die GTX280 ins schnaufen.
@Topic: Stimme meinem Vorredner zu, wer den T220 HD kauft sollte sich gleich einen Fernseher nehmen, den Schnickschnack braucht keiner.

PS:Ich haue dich jetzt(Scherz).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## SnaxX (6. November 2008)

Hallo,
danke erstmal für die Antworten. Mein Systemhenom 9950@3GHz
                                                              :4870 im Crossfire
                                                              :4gb Corsair Dominator 1066

Die 4870 legt ja laut unzähligen tests erst bei richtig hohen auflösungen richtig los und schlägt dabei auch noch die gtx 280. Also könnte ich damit auch locker den 24" betreiben. Also was meint ihr 24 oder 22" ^^.

MFG


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. November 2008)

Wenn du denn Platz hast, dann nimm den 24", deine Grakas packen das locker.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## SnaxX (7. November 2008)

@railroads danke für die antwort. Ist da dein großer Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit der beiden Modelle also 24" und 22"? Merkt man da einen Unterschied?


----------



## Gerry (11. November 2008)

SnaxX: Ich stehe gerade vor der gleichen Wahl.

24" ist IMHO für den Schreibtisch und vor allem die Spieletauglichkeit zu groß. Schau dir so ein Gerät mal live im MM und Co. an. Das ist schon eine "riesige Wand", wenn man so nah vor dem Bildschirm sitzt.

Daneben fressen 1920x1200 Pixel nun mal ca. 30% mehr Performance als 1680x1050.

Vielleicht packen das deine beiden 4870 momentan noch locker, aber schon bei Crysis wirst Du Probleme haben und das wird von Monat zu Monat sich auch auf neue Spiele ausdehnen. Du musst dann in immer kürzeren Abständen aufrüsten.

Die PCG-H hat mit Highendsystemen Crysis FPS-Tests gemacht. Von 1024x768 auf1680x1050 haben sich die FPS schon mehr als halbiert. Ich brauche dir wohl nicht sagen, wie es dann bei 1920x1200 aussieht.

Ein-Zimmer-Jugendliche suchen vielleicht eine Komplettlösung mit entsprechenden Abstrichen in allen Bereichen. Für mich ist aber im PC-Bereich bei 22" Ende. Fernsehen/Video schaue ich dann im Wohnzimmer auf den 50" +/- - Geräten.


----------



## SnaxX (11. November 2008)

@Gerry danke für die Antwort ich denke mal das du da Recht hast^^ Klang sehr professionell^^ Also sind die hohen auflösungen für Games nichts oder wie?

MFg


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. November 2008)

Man braucht sich doch bloß etwas weiter wegsetzen, dann kommt einem das nicht größer vor als 22". Und so schlecht ist die Performance dann auch wieder nicht.

grüße, Railroads


----------

